# New Darla and Daisy pics ( a fair few)



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla wants Daisy to play 









Sneakin up on her when that doesnt work.









Daisy says, i want to be alone! lol









Darla havin none of it.









I like this one...









Waitin for a treat








Daisy waitin too. lol








MORE TO COME.........


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

The treat!








Nom nom nom....









Cheeky face!!









Usin dad to chew on her bully ha!









Off on their travels and Darla cleaning the streets lol









Thats's all for now, hope you liked them. xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw. They are so cute!! I love Darlas colour!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww Darla is all grown up now! I love the pic that you like too its lovely!
Daisy is a sweetheart, love them!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha - I love them both. 
Just stupid cute they are


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Great photos ... I love seeing chi's out on walks


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Terri said:


>



I love this pic! Look at Darla standing on Daisy's tail! LOL! So typical of little sisters :angel1:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They looks so happy togethere--such a gorgeous pair they are !!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Terri they're lovely.. I'm impressed with the treats and very proud of you!!! Looks like they went down well! Both your girls are so lovely


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonderful pics, Terri! I love Darla sneaking up on Daisy...lol And the one of them together looking at the camera (your fav) is just gorgeous.. Darla has such a precious little face! Thank you for sharing your lovely girls to make me smile this morning.. Deb


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Terri, they are adorable! I love the pictures. Daisy and Darla look so sweet together. 
Darla seems to love posing for the camera. I could just love her up. What a little doll.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are both as precious as they come! I love the pics of Darla trying to get Daisy to play! Daisy was having none of it. :lol: The walking pic is just beyond cute! They are both such Angels!!  Darla was going to town on that chewie, wasn't she! :lol: Kisses & Hugs little girls!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What great pics! I love the one of Daddy holding the bully.  Both your babies are just beautiful! I love Daisy's eyes, she looks like a total love bug, and Darla's color is so pretty.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

They are so perfect. What a great pair!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww I love the pics they are fab x


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Darla looks JUST like my Paris!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Hehehehe, I love the one of Darla chewing on the bully stick

AND those jackets you have on them are SO CUTE! They look like little divas!

Both of your girls are dolls


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful fur kids and loved the pics such nice coloring on Darla.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Gorgeous pics Terri!!! I am in heaven looking at Daisy and Darla together. They do compliment each other so nicely.  Oh my goodness your little baby is now so BIG! She looks about as big as Daisy! When did that happen?!?! Both girls look amazing and Darla looks fantastic...reminds me so much of Faith every time I see her.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

JRZL said:


> aw. They are so cute!! I love Darlas colour!


Thanks i think she has a cool colour too.  xx


jazzman said:


> Haha - I love them both.
> Just stupid cute they are


Thanks Alan. x


Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Great photos ... I love seeing chi's out on walks


Thanks, yeah i wanted more outside pics but my man wasnt keen on takin them really. lol



Jerry'sMom said:


> I love this pic! Look at Darla standing on Daisy's tail! LOL! So typical of little sisters :angel1:


HAHA!! i didnt notice she was on Daisy's tail.
Just shows you how easy goin wee Daisy is, bless her. 



rubia said:


> They looks so happy togethere--such a gorgeous pair they are !!


Thanks, yeah they are happy together, it's sweet to watch. xx



Daisydoo said:


> Ah Terri they're lovely.. I'm impressed with the treats and very proud of you!!! Looks like they went down well! Both your girls are so lovely


Thanks Sarah, they did seem to enjoy the bones. xx



chideb said:


> Wonderful pics, Terri! I love Darla sneaking up on Daisy...lol And the one of them together looking at the camera (your fav) is just gorgeous.. Darla has such a precious little face! Thank you for sharing your lovely girls to make me smile this morning.. Deb


Awww your welcome Deb, am happy to share them.
Darla is such a wee sneak at times lol x



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Terri, they are adorable! I love the pictures. Daisy and Darla look so sweet together.
> Darla seems to love posing for the camera. I could just love her up. What a little doll.


LOL yep she is a wee poser  thanks. xx


rocky scotland said:


> Aww Darla is all grown up now! I love the pic that you like too its lovely!
> Daisy is a sweetheart, love them!!


Thanks Lynda, i know my baby is gettin bigger. xx



TLI said:


> They are both as precious as they come! I love the pics of Darla trying to get Daisy to play! Daisy was having none of it. :lol: The walking pic is just beyond cute! They are both such Angels!!  Darla was going to town on that chewie, wasn't she! :lol: Kisses & Hugs little girls!



Thanks T.
Yeah Darla enjoys a good bully stick and always enjoys it more if someone holds it for her, the little madam.  xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

foggy said:


> What great pics! I love the one of Daddy holding the bully.  Both your babies are just beautiful! I love Daisy's eyes, she looks like a total love bug, and Darla's color is so pretty.


Thanks, yeah Daisy is a wee love bug you are spot on. x



LovesMyPups said:


> They are so perfect. What a great pair!


Thankyou. xx



Elle.Bee said:


> Aww I love the pics they are fab x


Thanks. xx



mommasboy said:


> Darla looks JUST like my Paris!!


Oh yes she does!
Need to see some pics from you now, hehe!



Bella Luna said:


> Hehehehe, I love the one of Darla chewing on the bully stick
> 
> AND those jackets you have on them are SO CUTE! They look like little divas!
> 
> Both of your girls are dolls


Thanks, they are wee divas hehe!!



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> beautiful fur kids and loved the pics such nice coloring on Darla.


Thankyou. xx



huskyluv said:


> Gorgeous pics Terri!!! I am in heaven looking at Daisy and Darla together. They do compliment each other so nicely.  Oh my goodness your little baby is now so BIG! She looks about as big as Daisy! When did that happen?!?! Both girls look amazing and Darla looks fantastic...reminds me so much of Faith every time I see her.


Thanks Val, yeah i thnk they do look good together too hehe!
It seems to have happened overnight for my wee Darla to get big. 
She isnt far behind Daisy now in size either.
Darla sends kisses to her older sis Faith too. 
xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Such lovely pics. 

Thy are both perfect x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Rache. xx


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Omg your chis are so cute!
How old is darla? i love her color


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics Terri!!! How did I miss this thread?! And the raw chicken treats!! WOW!!!! That is awesome Terri!! They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> Omg your chis are so cute!
> How old is darla? i love her color


Thanks.
Darla is 7 months and 3 wks now. x



Brodysmom said:


> Great pics Terri!!! How did I miss this thread?! And the raw chicken treats!! WOW!!!! That is awesome Terri!! They are both gorgeous.


Thanks Tracy, yeah they did enjoy their bones.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww! Terri i love seeing your girls!!! Darla has grown so much! Shes adorable as is Daisy  x


----------

